# Greek, anyone?



## welldressedfellow (May 28, 2008)

I just had the end-all-beat-all moussaka, made by a friend's grandmother (the woman should be canonized!) Any other lovers of Greek cuisine here? What's your favorite?


----------



## Dr. François (Sep 14, 2008)

I lived in Athens for six months in the late 90's. 

Some of the best side-dishes I've ever had are Fassolakia and Fassoulada. They are both better when made by monks or really old ladies in black outfits.


----------



## jimbob (Jun 24, 2006)

*Greek*

I was stationed in a small village for 2 years and fell in love with the food. Moussaka,Pastichio,anything with lamb makes me wet my shorts. My landlady taught me how to make the classics. Unfortunately there are no good greek places here. I have to cook my own or wait for the church festivals.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Tzatziki sauce stays with me all day but I love it!!


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I have tried and tried to develop a taste for Greek food, but for some reason I just can't seem to do it. I dated a girl who absolutely loved to cook and eat Greek food and I think I did my best to like it. I can't help but remember what Craig T. Nelson said to Shelley Fabares in the TV show _Coach,_ and I paraphrase:

_"Now I know why Socrates drank the poison, he didn't want to eat the food."_

Even so, I will keep on trying to like it, especially when an attractive woman cooks it for me. :icon_smile:

Cruiser


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

*Orthodox Church*

My main sources for Greek food are the annual Greek festivals in New Orleans and Tallahassee. Both are sponsored by the local Orthodox churches, but they are more ecumenical when it comes time for the festivities and the money raised.

I have spent many hours sitting on the levee in NOLA, eating calamari sprinkled with feta and drinking restina. They have it Memorial Day weekend, and it is outdoors, so it takes a lot of restina to fight the brutal and muggy heat.

The Tallahassee festival is in October, and that month is hit or miss in North Florida. It could be 90 degrees and 90% humidity, or it might feel like fall. I let the weather decide what I drink with my grape leaves.


----------



## mombi (Sep 11, 2008)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Tzatziki sauce stays with me all day but I love it!!


I second that its definitely my favorite


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

Love Greek food. The Memphis Greek-Fest is one of my favorite things to do each year. I hit up a few places across the country when I travel for business.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

In my experience, the only decent place to get Greek food in North America is Toronto.

Other restaurants are just so-so, and the food served at pubic Greek church functions --- although made by grandmothers usually --- is prepared for a more American palate.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm sure I'm quite ignorant in the ways of Greek cuisine compared to most posters in this thread, but I do love a gyro with tzatziki (this isn't to say my experience with Greek food is totally limited to gyros; I've tried other dishes and have like them all).


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Symeon's near Utica, New York has superb moussaka, grape leaves, and baclava. It's a yearly pilgrimmage, as the night-before meal at the Utica Boilermaker 15k Race. Central New Jersey is lacking in such delights. It's one cuisine I can't get the hang of making edible myself.


----------

